# Anyone know what this is?



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

Id??


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Hygrophila polysperma


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Prometheus said:


> Thanks a lot!


No problem! It's a great plant and it grows very fast! It's one of my favorite plants... next to Crypts.


----------

